# k-3800 motor



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Today is cheap day...one of my k-3800 machines got a motor starting to bear down and smoke a bit........

anyone know of an inexpensive repair source?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Nevermind...I just took it to the tool repair store and he said an armiture is $40-$50 and $30 to put it in....I think thats gonna be low bid.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

stillaround said:


> ....I think thats gonna be low bid.


But is it the best value? :laughing::laughing: Couldn't resist.

Jokes aside, we have had good success getting motors rebuilt. The most recent was for a K1500.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> But is it the best value? :laughing::laughing: Couldn't resist.


 
Will it be repaired by a guy in a white button up shirt with a clip board? :laughing:







Paul


----------

